# What is your favorite segment of Disney's Fantasia?



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

For me, it's Bald Mountain. The animation is so creepy and fits Mussorgsky's music so well.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Tough choice, but I've always been fond of the 'Rite of Spring' animation.

I thought Fantasia 2000 was pretty disappointing compared to the original, but 'Rhapsody in Blue' was the one true standout there.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Poppin' Fresh said:


> I thought Fantasia 2000 was pretty disappointing compared to the original, but 'Rhapsody in Blue' was the one true standout there.


Well, I saw it in an IMAX theater - awesome to hear the CSO in that kind of acoustic!

So, for the trombone playing alone, I vote for the Pine of Rome! 

(side: it was watching this that I came to realize that every single disney animal has human eyes! even the whales. I imaging there was some one, in a small studio at the end of the hall, who was the dedicated eye animator (as they all look the quite similar). Other artists would begrudgingly submit their works to the eye-guy for his finishing touches. )


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Poppin' Fresh said:


> Tough choice, but I've always been fond of the 'Rite of Spring' animation.
> 
> I thought Fantasia 2000 was pretty disappointing compared to the original, but 'Rhapsody in Blue' was the one true standout there.


The Rite is my second favorite part. Although I don't like how they mixed the music out of its original order for the segment, the images the artists chose to accompany the music are so perfect.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Which segment had the centaurs and pans and so forth? Was that Rite of Spring. That's what sticks in my mind. Am I remembering it correctly?

Barring that, the abstract lines of Tocatta and Fugue in D minor orchestral version at the beginning is pretty awesome on the big screen, even though we can see that and a lot more on our own computers if we just turn on a default visualization in most music players.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Weston said:


> Which segment had the centaurs and pans and so forth? Was that Rite of Spring. That's what sticks in my mind. Am I remembering it correctly?


No, the Greek mythology segement was Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony. Rite of Spring's animation was set to the creation of the earth and dinosaurs.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I've never even seen it!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

bassClef said:


> I've never even seen it!


 How is this even possible?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm another person who hasn't seen the whole thing, but remember seeing _The Sorcerer's Apprentice _segment on TV. It was very well done, I think...


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Andre said:


> I'm another person who hasn't seen the whole thing, but remember seeing _The Sorcerer's Apprentice _segment on TV. It was very well done, I think...


Classic. So much so they included it in the 2000 version.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not really sure. Mussorgsky is pretty great.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I wish they would have done more. I always imagined Baba Yaga from Pictures at an exhibition would be interesting to see. For some reason I always saw a clock.

As for the original movie, The Pastoral was my favorite.
As for 2000 movie, NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!! after seeing Beethoven's 5th as a war of nacho chips I gave up on the film. Modern art is to bland.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Salieri=Innocent said:


> As for 2000 movie, NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!! after seeing Beethoven's 5th as a war of nacho chips I gave up on the film. Modern art is to bland.


Haha. Well. I don't consider it a problem of modern art or anything, but the 2000 edition was pretty bad. I thought the animation and story telling were really...corny and sappy across the board.

Like I said earlier though, I found the Gershwin segment set to scenes from depression era New York in the style of Al Hirschfeld's cartoons to be really inspired stuff. I think it stands up to anything in the original.


----------



## Wagner (Oct 29, 2009)

The Tchaikovsky sequence is always quite charming - when the little thistles jump to life.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I haven't seen that movie in years. I remember the Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky and Prokofiev being in it, but the most memorable sequence was all of those dinosaurs falling to their death. Whose music was used in that bit?


----------

